# Mein Teich, und eigentlich möchte ich was ganz anderes



## Ottilie (10. Nov. 2018)

Tja. Wie soll ich sagen. Ich wollte Wasser im Garten. Einen kleinen Springbrunnen auf der Terrasse. Bekam ich. Ist aber total langweilig. Da kamen maximal Insekten zum trinken. Aber ich mag doch so gerne __ Frösche.
Also dem Mann liebe Augen gemacht und mir einen "Teich" kaufen dürfen. Im Baumarkt sah der 300L Teich auch echt groß aus. Immerhin war er schnell eingegraben . Ein Bachlauf wurde errichtet. Alles bepflanzt und mit Steinen dekoriert. Und als quasi alles fertig war. Da fand ich den ersten Frosch im Teich-las viel im Forum und stellte fest: mit 45 cm Tiefe wird das auf Dauer nichts mit dem erhofften Biotop und überwintern der Frösche.... 
Also mit viiiel Fingerspitzengefühl den Mann überzeugt dass das Loch ja nur noch einen kleinen Tick größer und Tiefer müsste -und dann würde der von mir inzwischen ausgesuchte 1000L Teich da ganz schnell eingebaut sein. - ok... der andere müsste vorher leer, die Pflanzen zwischen gelagert, der Bachlauf abgebaut, die Steine weggeräumt werden. Aber dann ist das Ruckzuck fertig.
Ich musste meinem Mann zig mal versprechen dass das nun der endgültige Teich ist. (Und ich ganz alleine Alles, bis auf das buddeln, mache)
Nach kleineren Hindernissen war dann endlich das Becken drin. Inzwischen läuft der Bachlauf wieder. Alles ist bepflanzt (nur noch sooo kahl) und meine drei Frösche haben die Baustelle auch gut verkraftet und sind zurück gekommen. 
... 

Und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster auf Teich und Bachlauf gucke und immernoch überlege, wie ich den blöden Plastikrand besser kaschieren kann.... Dann stelle ich fest, dass ja nun eigentlich eine vollkommen unnütze Grasfläche zwischen Teich/ Bachlauf und Weg ist....
Da könnte (Mann) doch eigentlich Fertigteich raus und gleich noch tiefer, und dann die Rasenfläche zum Folienteich machen. Mit größerer Flachwasser und Sumpfzone für Frösche und Co und  vielleicht sogar 5-6 kleine Fischlein....
...
Ich befürchte nur mein Mann erklärt mich dann für verrückt ;-) habt ihr Tipps wie ich Teich gebaut bekomme UND Ehe erhalten kann .?
Wahrscheinlich wäre das eh ab Frühjahr sinnvoller??
Und ganz ehrlich:  ist hier wenigstens noch ein so Bekloppter und bekennender Süchtiger wie Ich? Kriegt man das in den Griff? (Lach)


Lg


----------



## Ottilie (10. Nov. 2018)

Ich hab mal schnell skizziert, was ich meine.
Das ist (in etwa) der Ist-Zustand . 

Und das wäre meine Idee . 
Breite an der Terrasse ca 2,5 Meter. Am Weg Breite ca 5 Meter. Länge je Schenkel ca 4,5, bzw 5 Meter
Die tiefste Stelle dachte ich an der Terrasse ca 1,2 Meter. Strandartige flache Zone am Weg. Bachlauf pumpt aus dem tiefen Teil, Einlauf im flachen Teil (sinnvoll?)


----------



## Lion (10. Nov. 2018)

hallo Otilie,

ich glaube sagen zu dürfen, wenn einem das Teichfieber einmal gepackt hat, kann man nicht mehr zurück und
es ist für mich ein total schönes Hobby.

PS: du schreibst  -Ehe erhalten kann-
Der Teich ist wichtiger als die Ehe . VG. Léon


----------



## Ottilie (10. Nov. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Der Teich ist wichtiger als die Ehe


Hmm. Also eigentlich mag ich meinen Mann schon ganz gerne . Und vor allem.. Wer buddelt mir sonst das Loch


----------



## DbSam (10. Nov. 2018)

Liebe Ottilie,


Du versuchst hier also den Anschein zu erwecken, dass Du als liebe Ehefrau nicht wüsstest wie man den Ehemann am besten vor seinen eigenen Karren spannen kann?
Das kaufe ich Dir im Leben nie ab ... 
Ansonsten: steter Tropfen ...


Bemitleidenswerte Grüße an Dein Männel,
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Als schwer Betroffener kann ich ihm nachfühlen.
Adé, vorbei die schöne und ruhige Gartenzeit ...


PPS:
Hallo Léon,





Lion schrieb:


> Der Teich ist wichtiger als die Ehe


Ok, wenn das Deine Sichtweise ist, dann kann man auch den letzten Teilsatz dieser Bemerkung gut einordnen.  
*duckundweg*


----------



## samorai (10. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ottilie!
Ja das geht mächtig schnell mit dem Teich-Fieber, ist nur schade das du deinen Männe nicht anstecken kannst.

Lebe deinen Traum, Teich ist wie ein Lagerfeuer, wo man ständig rein schauen muss.

Außer __ Frösche und Fische wirst du so viel mehr entdecken und beobachten können.
Wasser hat so eine enorme Kraft auf viele Lebewesen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Nov. 2018)

Falls du deinen Mann von einem Folienteich überzeugen kannst, versuche so viel Fläche wie möglich zu nutzen ein großer Teich ist einfacher zu Händeln.
Ich meine Speziell die Wasserwerte und Temperatur Schwankungen.
Du solltest gleich einen Filter und einen Schlammsauger mit in die Kosten einrechnen, du wirst Sie brauchen.


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2018)

Genau , die Brücke und den Skimmer nicht vergessen .


----------



## Ida17 (11. Nov. 2018)

Nabend Ottilie,



Ottilie schrieb:


> ist hier wenigstens noch ein so Bekloppter und bekennender Süchtiger wie Ich?


Ja, wir alle 



Ottilie schrieb:


> Kriegt man das in den Griff?



Ne, keine Chance, bist auf ewig verdammt 

Du hast ja schon ein paar Bausessions hinter dir, da würde ich bei der nächsten Aktion beherzt zu Stift und Papier greifen und uns dran teilhaben lassen.
Für meinen Teich habe ich oft genug den Papierkorb gefüttert und am Ende (gut ein Jahr später) kam dann alles anders als geplant  

Größe, Form, Zoneneinteilung, geplanter Fischbesatz oder keinen oder die damit verbundene Technik usw. wollen wohl überlegt sein. 
Also, schmeiß mal ein paar Ideen in den Raum, z.B. welche Fische Dir so in den Sinn gekommen sind


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Nov. 2018)

Liebe Ottilie,
da sagt ich doch direkt noch mal „Willkommen im Forum“, obwohl Du ja schon seit Dienstag dabei bist. 
Ich finde Dein Projekt sehr spannend, lass uns ruhig teilhaben an Deinen Planungen! Schade, dass jetzt erstmal Winter ist, ein fies langer Cliffhanger sozusagen! Aber andererseits ist es gut, das Ganze in Ruhe zu planen, damit Dein Mann nach dem dann neuerlichen Gartenumsturz auch wirklich ein paar Jahre Ruhe* vor Deinen Expansionsplänen hat.  

Außerdem musst Du Dir ja erst noch etwas einfallen lassen, um Deinen Mann zur Mitarbeit zu bestechen! Vielleicht irgendetwas, für das man den Erdaushub, der beim Teichbau anfallen wird, auch gleich sinnvoll verwenden könnte? Ich schlage ein mehrstufiges terrassiertes Sitzdeck vor, da wird der Garten zum Amphitheater und der Teich zur Bühne.

 Ich freue mich schon auf den Baubericht! 


*Das bedeutet meist nur: bis zur nächsten Gartensaison, wenn der Baumarkt wieder so wunderschöne Pflanzen reinbekommt …


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ottilie,
es freut mich immer sehr, von anderen Teichen zu lesen , Bilder zu sehen , und auch ein wenig mitzureden . Ich hatte meinen Teich zuallererst recht klein geplant, vielleicht so 3-5 m³. Das hat sich beim Stöbern hier im Forum dann ein wenig geändert. Heute bin ich froh darüber, dem Teich mehr Platz gegeben zu haben. Ganz danach sieht mir auch Dein neues Konzept aus. Wenn der Teich erst mal eingewachsen ist, wirkt er viel kleiner. Man muß dort dann auch kein Unkraut mehr zupfen oder Rasen pflegen.
Ich musste meine Liebste überzeugen, einen größeren Teich zu bauen (heute sieht sie das ganz anders), über meinen (zu kleinen) Filterschacht will ich gar nicht erst reden (Muß das denn sein? Geht das nicht kleiner? Können wir nicht einfach was im Gartenmarkt kaufen?).
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen!


----------

